# Sunscreen and Sunscreen with Insect Repellent Wipes



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had these provided to us on my business trip to Arizona last month...I'm doing some intel research (sent e-mail) and will find out how to get them. I don't like using the lotion as it isn't a great smell/ordor (on hands) if you want to catch fish...plus I get a little annoyed when a little bit of sweat the stuff finds it's way into (lotion) the ole eyes and burns like the dicken's with watery eyes to follow :wink: ...

I'll keep ya posted.

Here's a link to the items in case you're a tad bit curious or if you've found these being sold somewhere please share where they're sold at.

http://www.dymon.com/Product.cfm?produc ... f80f865355

http://www.dymon.com/Product.cfm?produc ... 1eb100724e

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see some sunscreen products with anglers in mind.

After many years of fishing in the bright sun, my face and hands have taken a beating.
I have started to use white fishing gloves that have the fingers cut out in them.
They are nice for days of direct sunlight.

I use sunscreen a lot but I always wonder just how much effect it had on fishing.

I will try the wipes if I can find them.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Intel gather'n on how to get this product in Utah... :mrgreen:

*Got this reply from the company rep.*

K, I put together a list of Fastenal stores I believe to be in your area. The Fastenal stores have access to all of our products:

Store Code: UTOGD
Ogden, UT 84401 2532 South 1760 West Suite 101
Ogden, UT 84401
P: (801)392-0178
F: (801)392-0179

Store Code: UTLAY
Layton, UT 84041 1510 West Gordon Ave.
Layton, UT 84041
P: (801)593-8804
F: (801)593-8806

Store Code: UTPLE
Pleasant View, UT 84404 2710 North 1600 West Ste C
Pleasant View, UT 84404
P: (801)737-0704
F: (801)737-1956

Store Code: UTSL1
North Salt Lake, UT 84054 130 South Redwood Rd. Bldg. A
North Salt Lake, UT 84054
P: (801)936-0315
F: (801)936-0325

Store Code: UTSAL
Salt Lake City, UT 84104 5570 West 1730 South Suite#700
Salt Lake City, UT 84104
P: 801-886-0562
F: 801-886-0564

Store Code: UTSLC
Salt Lake City, UT 84119 1605 West 2100 South, Unit A
Salt Lake City, UT 84119
P: (801)908-0286
F: (801)908-0285

Store Code: UTSL2
Murray, UT 84123 4425 South 500 West, Suite A
Murray, UT 84123
P: (801)685-9539
F: (801)685-9546

Store Code: UTTRE
Tremonton, UT 84337 190 South 200 West Street
Tremonton, UT 84337
P: (435)257-1771
F: (435)257-1773

Store Code: UTLOG
Logan, UT 84321 642 North 1000 West Su.#109
Logan, UT 84321
P: (435)787-2994
F: (435)787-2995

:wink: :wink:


----------

